# Mennekes Amtron auslesen über Modbus TCP



## Kurzschluß (2 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand eine Ladesäule von Mennekes Typ Amtron über Modbus TCP ausgelesen ?
Bei der Modbus Liste sind mir bestimmte Punkte unklar.
Wer könnte mir helfen?

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Kurzschluß schrieb:


> sind mir bestimmte Punkte unklar.


Was sind das denn für Punkte?


----------



## Kurzschluß (5 Dezember 2021)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir

Danke für dein Interesse an meinem Problem.



*Ist Stand*: 2 Mennekes Amtron über Modbus TCP an eine Steuerung 750-8212 gekoppelt

Verbindung läuft und Zählerstand konnte ich auslesen.

*Problem 1:*

Da ich in meinem Büro keinen Drehstromanschluss habe 😊 sind die Ladepunkte nur an L1 angeschlossen.

Alles sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlermeldung an Errorcode 1 -4 angezeigt werden.

Alle 4 Register sind auf 0.



*Problem 2:*

Laut der Doku sollte über Register 1000 der Sollwert für Strom Limit vorgegeben werden und auch abgefragt werden.

Benutzte für die Modbus Schnittstelle den Konfigurator von e!Cockpit. Wie kann ich unterscheiden, ob der Sollwert im Ladepunkt übernommen wurde da ich ja meinen Sollwert über gleiches Register sende. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit denn Sollwert über einen Befehl zu senden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2021)

Ich kann dir keine deiner Fragen beantworten. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich an den Mennekes Support direkt wenden.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Dezember 2021)

Wenn du Register 1000 schreibst, ist das ein anderer Befehl als das Lesen von Register 1000.
Die Werte können durchaus unterschiedlich sein.
Ich denke es wird auch eine App von Mennekes geben.
Vielleicht kannst du das die Werte kontrollieren


----------



## Tobsucht (6 Dezember 2021)

Beim Problem 1 muss dir wohl der Mennekes Support helfen.
Bei Problem 2 kannst Du den Fehler des Masters auswerten.

Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, dass Du mit e!Cockpit programmierst.
Egal ob Du hier mit dem Zugriff ReadWrite oder getrennten Read und Write Zugriffen arbeitest werden für das Lesen und Schreiben getrennte Modbuskanäle erstellt. Den Status kannst Du über IoConfig_Globals.Slavename_TCP.GetChannelErrorCode(x) abfragen.

x gibt den Modbuskanal beginnend mit 1 vor. Den Kanal kannst Du dir aus dem dritten Reiter des Modbus Feldbuskonfigurator den schreibenden Kanal heraussuchen. Wenn das Schreiben nicht funktioniert, erhälst Du einen Fehler.

Grüße


----------



## kiste (9 Februar 2022)

@Kurzschluß 

Hallo Kurzschluß, ich versuche auch grad mein Glück mit einer Mennekes Amtron Charge Control. Allerdinges erhalte ich bei jedem Lesezugriff über Modbus TCP mit "Read Input Register" die Antwort "illegal data address".

Funktioniert der Lese-/Schreibzugriff auf die Register bei Dir mittlerweile?

Grüße


----------



## FG1 (18 Februar 2022)

Hallo Kiste,
bei meiner Amtron Charge Control fuktioniert der Mennekes Datensatz nicht.

Nach langem Probieren ist jetzt jedoch die Schnittstelle zugänglich: Konfiguration --> Lastmanagement --> Modbus TCP Server Registersatz --> TQDM100. Der auswählbare Mennekes Datensatz muss fehlerhaft sein, hier bekommt man nur Fehlermeldungen zurück.

Unter [wallboxIP]/legacy/doc sind die verfügbaren Modbus TCP Slave Protokoll Register abgelegt. Die Unit ID ist nicht dokumentiert hier. Es ist die 255!

Mit den verfügbaren Datensätzen können theoretisch umfangreiche Informationen abgerufen werden. Z.B. Energiedaten, Batteriekapazität und Ladezustand des Fahrzeugs, Errorcodes etc.
Die notwendigen Daten kann ich abrufen. Leider funktionert es z.B. zum Ladezustand und zur Batteriekapazität nicht.

Über das beschreibbare Holdingregister 5004 kann Charge Current (A) als 0 oder 6-16A eingestellt werden. Der Wert bezieht sich auf alle Phasen gleichzeitig. Die Phasen können nicht separat gesteuert werden.
Im Software Interface taucht der eingestellte Wert als "HEMS Zustand" auf. Setzt man das Register auf 0 pausiert die Wallbox das Laden.

Die Nachfragen beim Hersteller nach Dokumentationen oder Protokollen wurden großzügig ignoriert. Wer freie Wahl hat, sollte unbedingt zu einem anderen Hersteller z.B. openWB greifen. Theroretisch werden von Mennekes auch OCPP und Rest zur Steuerung unterstützt.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2022)

So mancher Hersteller versucht aus seinen Schnittstellen und Daten Gold, zu machen.
Da werden Allianzen mit anderen Firmen aus dem Bereich PV, Hausgeräte, Internet, … geschmiedet um “tolle“ digitale Services zu entwickeln und zu vermarkten.
Es gibt dann z.B. eine tolle Box um PV-Speicher, Wärmepumpe und Wallbox zu verbinden für nur 1100€.
Zum Glück gibt es tolle Communitys, die OpenSource-Lösungen bauen.


----------



## kiste (19 Februar 2022)

Hallo FG1,

bei mir klappt es mittlerweile. Kurzschluß konnte mir weiterhelfen. Ich verwende den Mennekes Datensatz.

Folgende Hinweise kann ich dir geben:
- Unit ID = 1
- Function Code 3 muss zum Lesen verwendet werden
- bei den 32-bit Werten muss man immer die niedrigere Registeradresse verwenden, dann aber Anzahl der Register auf 2 setzen
- Register 130, 700, 716 bis 728 kann ich nicht auslesen. Error code: Illegal function

Der Mennekes Support wollte auf Grund meiner Anfrage am 1. Februar die Typ-SN meiner Wallbox wissen. Seitdem ist Funkstille.


----------



## FG1 (20 Februar 2022)

Hallo Kiste,
vielen herzlichen Dank für die Info!
Kann denn bei Dir der aktuelle Ladestand des Fahrzeugs, die erforderliche Batterieladung in % und die erfordere Ladeenergie abgerufen werden? 

In meiner Dokumentation unter /legacy/doc
finde ich für Mennekes lediglich:

713, EV Required Energy (Wh)

Die anderen Parameter tauchen zwar bei TQDM100 auf, liefern aber die besagten Phantasiewerte.

Vielen Dank schon einmal und viele Grüße!

@Blockmove: Dein Eindruck erhärtet sich bei mir auch! Es ist schon ein Armutszeugnis. So muss man aber entweder auf die teurere Xtra Wallbox zurückgreifen oder einen teuren Drittanbieter. Obwohl es eigentlich kein Problem wäre die Funktionen bereitzustellen und man ohnehin ordentlich von dem Mehrverfkauf durch die Förderung profitiert!


----------



## kiste (20 Februar 2022)

Hallo FG1,
ich bekomme mein E-Auto voraussichtlich Ende März. In wie weit der Corsa-e ISO 15118 überhaupt unterstützt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich kann Dir da also momentan zu der Frage nicht weiterhelfen. 

Vielleicht kann Dir aber Kurzschluß zu Register 713 Infos geben.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2022)

@FG1 
Ich hab ne go-e Wallbox. Die war günstig und ist vom Hersteller ordentlich dokumentiert.

@kiste 
Fahrzeuge aus dem PSA / Stellantis - Konzern können per API ausgelesen und gesteuert werden.
Schau mal hier:
https://github.com/flobz/psa_car_controller
Wir haben einen Peugeot e-208 und das Auslesen des SoC funktioniert über ioBroker recht gut.


----------



## FG1 (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
mittlerweile klappt die Steuerung der Wallbox sehr gut. Derzeit verwende ich die PV-Leistung, die sich alle 15 min updated, um die Ladeleistung zu steuern. Natürlich kann ich so nicht alle Schwankungen durch Verbraucher oder Bewölkung etc. abfangen. Theroretisch könnte ich auch die Ladeleistung alle 15s über die Werte meines Shelly 3 EM-Messaktors anpassen.
Gibt es denn hier Erfahrungen welches Update-Intervall sinnvoll ist? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Effektivität sinkt, wenn die Ladeleistung zu schnell nachgeregelt wird.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## kiste (2 Juli 2022)

Hallo FG1,

ich habe an Mennekes mal die Frage gestellt, welche Zykluszeit können sie für das dynamische Lastmanagement empfehlen.
Antwort von Mennekes: _Wenn damit „DLM Algorithm Sample Rate“ gemeint ist, empfehlen wir den Default-Wert von 30 Sekunden._


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2022)

@FG1 
Ich passe die Ladeleistung alle 30s an.
Als Basis dient der Median des PV-Überschusses der letzten 5min.
Ist jetzt sicher nicht auf das letzte Watt optimiert.
eAuto, Wallbox, PV-Anlage mit Speicher ... Alle haben irgendwelche internen Zyklen zwischen 5s und 5min.
Da ist es soweiso kaum möglich ein Optimum zu finden.
Ich achte darauf den Netzbezug gering zu halten und nehme lieber längere Ladezeiten in Kauf.


----------



## FG1 (3 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank! 
So ähnlich habe ich es jetzt auch aufgebaut mit Moving-Average-Filter über die Leistungsdaten der letzten 5 Minuten. Eine Anpassung erfolgt dann bei Parameteränderung. In der Regel liege ich hier auch in diesem Intervallbereich.


----------



## Stril (2 Oktober 2022)

Hallo!

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, habt ihr immer einen WAGO-Controller als SPS zur Steuerung genutzt. Da ich mit SPS leider noch wenig Erfahrung habe: Könnt ihr dieses Programm exportieren und bereitstellen? Mir fehlt einfach der Einstieg, um eine AMTRON Professional möglichst per HTTP-API zu steuern. Ich muss nur die maximal erlaubte Ladeleistung einstellen können.

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2022)

Stril schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, habt ihr immer einen WAGO-Controller als SPS zur Steuerung genutzt. Da ich mit SPS leider noch wenig Erfahrung habe: Könnt ihr dieses Programm exportieren und bereitstellen?


Ich hab nen Raspi mit ioBroker als Energiemanagement.


----------



## Stril (2 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Raspi mit ioBroker als Energiemanagement.


Umso besser!
Wie hast Du dann die Mennekes Professional an ioBroker angebunden? Per ModbusTCP?

Funktioniert alles, wie es soll? Hast Du da für mich einen Ansatz, wie die Anbindung funktioniert?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2022)

Stril schrieb:


> Umso besser!
> Wie hast Du dann die Mennekes Professional an ioBroker angebunden? Per ModbusTCP?
> 
> Funktioniert alles, wie es soll? Hast Du da für mich einen Ansatz, wie die Anbindung funktioniert?
> ...


Ich hab keine Mennekes, sondern eine go-e Wallbox.
Wenn deine Mennekes Modbus TCP hat, dann sollte das auch mit ioBroker funktionieren.


----------



## Roland_HA (1 November 2022)

kiste schrieb:


> @Kurzschluß
> 
> Hallo Kurzschluß, ich versuche auch grad mein Glück mit einer Mennekes Amtron Charge Control. Allerdinges erhalte ich bei jedem Lesezugriff über Modbus TCP mit "Read Input Register" die Antwort "illegal data address".
> 
> ...


Hallo Kiste,
Kannst du mir weiterhelfen, welche Software nutzest du über Modbus TCP die Adresse zu testen?

Ich besitze auch eine Mennekes Amtron Charge Control Ethernet verbunden , über IP sehe ich die Werte , bloß ich möchte in Home Assistant integrieren, nur Ladewerte zu dokumentieren, nichts steuern im erste Schritt da ich wenig PV habe  

Ich würde auf deine Step für Step Beschreibung freuen, ich bin Anfänger bei Modbus 
Danke im Voraus 
Gruß Roland


----------

